# Can I run wire through the dead space underneath cabinets?



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Good first Q here Shaun :thumbsup:

I don't know of a code article specifically pointing this out as a no-no

That said, others may chime in with one ~C:whistling2:S~


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I think you can, but it's not a very good idea.

Toe kicks can sometimes be used for HVAC ducts, heaters, central vac inlets, etc.

If there's gonna be new cabinets, just cut a slot in the drywall, drill holes in the studs, run your wire and screw the drywall back on. No one will ever see it.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Can you put it in a plastic Raceway?
Cable may not fit if you have to make a 90 but the bulk of it would be in Raceway.Use the type of Raceway that has sticky back on it stick to the floor or something?


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

I recently ran stove wire and 12/2 and 14/3 in the dead space under
a cabinet. Not for a client, but in a rental house I own. I was moving 
stove and fridge from the opposite wall to an outside wall. House is 
over 100 years old and the stone walls under the kitchen are about 2'
thick. I could chip out the rubble wall and possibly compromise the 
structure, or, run under the new cupboard I was also putting in. I did the 
latter have no concern with what I've done. Is it ok with the OHJ? Can't 
see why not, but I'll never know for sure. :jester:
Also, I'm in Ontario so even if it did pass here, wouldn't mean it'd pass 
there.
As always, YMMV
P&L


----------



## ShaunR (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks guys this really helps. Yea there won't be any drywall behind it it curves to the center of the room. It's either under the cabinets or in the concrete those are my only options.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm in middle of doing a 100 unit apartment building where all the microwaves and dishwashers have their wires run in this fashion. It's all armoured cable though. I don't see a problem.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Sure, why not. Think dishwasher, double oven..... If visibly exposed in cabinet, it should be sleeved in greenfield. Under cabinet space I see no issue.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

There's no reason you cant run wiring in that space. It's a much better idea than cutting open the floor. That would be such an unnecessary waste of time.


----------

